# Practical Reptile Keeping mag?



## neonpossum (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey all, I used to get this magazine, I know it's not the best but I liked it. 

I'm wondering if it's even still available as the subscribe button on the website doesn't work and I can't seem to find it anywhere. Also their facebook page hasn't been updated since last year...

Otherwise, are there any other herp mags you guys recommend?


----------



## ZachyBoy (Oct 4, 2012)

The pets at home near me has started stocking it so if you have one near you it might be worth a look. Failing that most newsagents can order it in for you.:2thumb:


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

neonpossum said:


> Hey all, I used to get this magazine, I know it's not the best but I liked it.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's even still available as the subscribe button on the website doesn't work and I can't seem to find it anywhere. Also their facebook page hasn't been updated since last year...
> 
> Otherwise, are there any other herp mags you guys recommend?


My local newsagent orders it for me. I have a pile of them and got the most recent issue at the start of this month. I think if you go on the website there is a list of stockists.


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

Here you go:

Practical Reptile Keeping Magazine Subscription Offer (UK Only)


If you use topcashback you can also get a little bit back on the subscription through there for magazine.co.uk


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

If you have tesco points £13 gets you a annual subscription.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

I still see it in WHSmiths, Pets at Home etc...

I always used to get it, but the quality definitely seems to have dipped, its mostly adverts now


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

What are people's favourite magazines? I've only really ever read PRK.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

NickBenger said:


> What are people's favourite magazines? I've only really ever read PRK.


Reptilia is good, harder to get hands on tho! They may do a digital subscription.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> Reptilia is good, harder to get hands on tho! They may do a digital subscription.


Just checked out their site. They haven't made magazines for three years, that might explain why you're struggling to get hold of them :whistling2:

"PUBLISHER'S NOTICE, 29 October 2012
We are sorry to announce that due to the national and international economic situation and the continuing and increasing drop in subscriptions, advertising, and sales of the English and Spanish editions of Reptilia, we are forced to indefinitely suspend the production of these publications."

:lol2:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

ZachyBoy said:


> The pets at home near me has started stocking it so if you have one near you it might be worth a look. Failing that most newsagents can order it in for you.:2thumb:


Just realised you're from Bristol. You can also get it at the pet shop (I forget the name, it's another chain store) in Hengrove retail park.


----------



## ZachyBoy (Oct 4, 2012)

Google tells me that that shop is called "Just for Pets", can't say I've ever been in there though. On a side note I've seen Swell stocking PRK on their website, so that's another place you can get it.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

every branch of w h smiths i've ever been in stocks PRK.


----------

